# Lumberjocks makes another great recommendation!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow thats a beaut looks like a winner.Congrats on the new saw .Thanks for the review.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm glad that the saw has hit your "HOT Button". Great review.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah, that's probably a pretty good blade…and I haven't used one on my Girzz…but I bought a cheaper 2 TPI 1 inch blade x 131 1/2….and it went through American Elm and hard maple like butter…I love my Grizzly bandsaw.


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

Good review. But is this one of those horizontal bandsaws?! Lol! Just kidding…. was waiting for someone to say it…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well from the looks of it…this saw is so tall he had to shoot it sideways…its a grizz..there big tools….har….nice saw though..wish i had me one myself…i need one…i bet the resaw is pretty nice…..


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

BigBard,
Congratulations on the new bandsaw. I'm sure you'll get many years of service out of it. I almost purchased the same saw from Grizzly last November, but opted instead for the 21"-saw with 3hp motor and blade brake. I put the wood slicer 1/2" blade on it then and am still running it. I love mine as well! The saw is really tall but the foot print isn't any bigger really than the Ridgid 14" that it replaced. Hope yours runs just as good as mine is now.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis
p.s. mine is a 165 1/2" blade is yours the same size?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great deal.

Those woodslicer blades are all I use. They are great blades.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Great review….I have just gotten the same saw, but have not done a review yet. I have allot more re-sawing to do for a project I am in the middle of…and then I will do my review. So far I am beyond happy with this saw !!!!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

What is the delivered price for such a nice saw?


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

Don the price is 995.00 shipped to my door, and they surprised with a little gift. Woodbutcher my blade is 131 and a half.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW, another woodworker got a nice tool. Love to have one like that myself but will have to settle for what I have for the time being. Nice review.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Here I go, more unhealthy envy. My 12" Delta will be very upset. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you guys think it is worth steping up into the 5hp model it has 16" resaw capibility, but is twice the money. I have a big sapele job coming up with lots of radiused parts I just don't think my 3/4 hp 14" jet is going to cut the cheese. If im going to spend the money i don't wan't to regret not going all the way.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

Drewskie,
I think you answered your own question! I'm not trying to be a smart alec, but I upgraded from the 14" Ridgid, and the only thing I could have done differently would have been 5hp instead of only 3hp. I haven't needed 5hp yet but the day may come and I hope I don't regret it-LOL. Just one thing to keep in mind small blades such as 1/8" and 1/4" for the larger saws are hard to come by. My current saw takes 165 1/2" blades I still haven't used a 1/4" blade on it yet, but will need to eventually and I've yet to locate one or special order it-i.e. made. Good luck with whatever you decide and please let us know.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Will it work with a 110v outlet?


----------

